# should we riot in response to rail fare hike?



## lolo (Aug 16, 2011)

This year i have not visited my family or friends as much (actually only visited my mum once and my brother and nephew once) due to the rail fare increase. They are set to raise the fares again by 8% or more next year - my wages will not go up to cover this (as well as the hike in other living costs) so reckon no family visits at all next year for me.

Am really fucking angry at how this is allowed to go on every year with no benefits ever being seen by commuters (hands up who has spent a journey stood up in a freezing vesitbule for more than an hour at a time).

I want a riot about this please.


----------



## xes (Aug 16, 2011)

Start one then 

I hear facebook is the place to organise it


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 16, 2011)

According to David Mapp:
"The industry is working with the government to cut the cost of running the railways, building on the progress that has already been made. A more efficient railway will help to limit fare rises in the future, and offer better long-term value for money for the taxpayer."

What fucking progress, and as for limiting fare rises in the future, thats just a sodding lie.

Too right I'll join a riot!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2011)

There was bristol commuters strike a few years back - the temple meads to weston line was the main target.


----------



## lolo (Aug 16, 2011)

every year they say this increase will lead to improvements blah blah but I never see any imrprovements on any routes I travel; just the same over crowding except in first class where it is empty - perhaps we should protest by all storming first class carriages on trains on the same day or something? They don't have enough guards and/or transport police to arrest us all....plus we get a free cuppa to refresh us after our exertions....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2011)

lolo said:


> every year they say this increase will lead to improvements blah blah but I never see any imrprovements on any routes I travel; just the same over crowding except in first class where it is empty - perhaps we should protest by all storming first class carriages on trains on the same day or something? They don't have enough guards and/or transport police to arrest us all....plus we get a free cuppa to refresh us after our exertions....



I remember reading a book by Andrew Murray (a journo, not the tennis player!) back in 2002 called "Off The Rails" where he pretty much made the case that government has hardly any power to limit fare rises because they'd already allowed a system that permitted "inflation plus" fare rises.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2011)

its ridiculous, Im lucky that i get a tax free season ticket loan so I am all paid up til next June , but my yearly ticket was still nearly 3 grand and I dont even work in london. Im of half a mind to get my ticket refunded and buy an economical car and fuck the enviroment cos god knows how much its going to cost next year..


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Does seem somewhat at odds to the alleged plans to get people using public transport when public transport is already more expensive than cars (despite best efforts to keep petrol prices insanely high) aswel as being slower and less convenient, when prices are continually bumped ever upwards.

Wont attract people away from car use that way.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 16, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> its ridiculous, Im lucky that i get a tax free season ticket loan so I am all paid up til next June , but my yearly ticket was still nearly 3 grand and I dont even work in london. Im of half a mind to get my ticket refunded and by an economical car and fuck the enviroment cos god knows how much its going to cost next year..



That is a decision which many will take. Others will decide not to travel at all. Some will decide not to take up job offers. Some will decide to move house closer to where they work. Many knock on effects Tories might have made the political calculations, but have certainly not looked at the economics of this.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, all those private train companies have shareholders that need to see a slice of your money.  Think of the poor shareholders!


----------



## hammerntongues (Aug 16, 2011)

Our railfares are ridiculously expensive and yes they should be subsidised more  like they are in Europe . A riot wouldn`t go amiss either but don`t blame the railfares for not going to see you mum !! thats just a lazy excuse , if you want see your mum you would see her ..............


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> Our railfares are ridiculously expensive and yes they should be subsidised more  like they are in Europe . A riot wouldn`t go amiss either but don`t blame the railfares for not going to see you mum !! thats just a lazy excuse , if you want see your mum you would see her ..............



Thing is often its cheaper to fly than get a train and always cheaper to drive than get a train if theres more than one of you going any distance unless you are extremely flexible on time/date and book well in advance.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 16, 2011)

newme said:


> Does seem somewhat at odds to the alleged plans to get people using public transport when public transport is already more expensive than cars (despite best efforts to keep petrol prices insanely high) aswel as being slower and less convenient, when prices are continually bumped ever upwards.
> 
> Wont attract people away from car use that way.


Apparently stagecoach are removing a lot of their "unprofitable" buses, affecting people not just in rural areas but towns as well. On Look North they had some bloke who walks 1 and a half hours each way to and from work. This was Hartlepool, I think. How this helps get people to work, I don't know.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Apparently stagecoach are removing a lot of their "unprofitable" buses, affecting people not just in rural areas but towns as well. On Look North they had some bloke who walks 1 and a half hours each way to and from work. This was Hartlepool, I think. How this helps get people to work, I don't know.



Doesn't surprise me in the slightest, small village I used to live in Cornwall had its daily buses slashed from 6 a day to 2, basically just the school time buses, 45 minutes to do 7-8 mile journey to Truro in the morning then a mile and a half walk, no direct bus back and a 1.5 mile walk back from next nearest bus stop. Not quite as extreme but still.

Also no local services whatsoever, nearest shop 1.5 miles away and that was hardly any use, nearest supermarket again 7-8 miles away. Anyone who couldn't get those buses, which were packed with school kids and not ideal for older residents who probably weren't ideally suited to walking 1.5 miles along Cornish roads with no streetlights in the dark, was knackered.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

I am dreading it, if mine goes up by 8% I am looking at another £20.00 a month or so extra on travel, which doesn't sound a lot but will impact on my monthly budget.

And I have no other choice in terms of getting to work.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2011)

Railway Riots from 100 years ago
Llanelli Railway Riots where 2 unarmed innocent men were murdered by military who were called in by local councillor and JP who happened to have shares in Great Western Railway  

commemorative event this Sat 20 August in Llanelli (with Bob Crow) and a TV prog on BBC1 Wales tonight at 10.30 by local boy Huw Edwards





http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14529442
and *Pain left by 1911 riot still felt*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14528461


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Apparently stagecoach are removing a lot of their "unprofitable" buses, affecting people not just in rural areas but towns as well. On Look North they had some bloke who walks 1 and a half hours each way to and from work. This was Hartlepool, I think. How this helps get people to work, I don't know.



they don't care though, do they? I mean, they give it all the "get on bike" horseshit, but really there's enough unemployment that it's easy enough to get workers who are either near the job, or prepared to jump through public transport hoops.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Apparently stagecoach are removing a lot of their "unprofitable" buses, affecting people not just in rural areas but towns as well. On Look North they had some bloke who walks 1 and a half hours each way to and from work. This was Hartlepool, I think. How this helps get people to work, I don't know.


When I lived on an 'unprofitable' bus route in Yorkshire not only did half the busses not turn up (meant to be one every two hours), but when they broke down the bus company wouldn't send a replacement even if it was the last bus till morning and some people had up to 50 miles to go. Once I hitched off the side of a country lane with a granny and some 14 year old kid, and another time the bus co told us to 'get our husbands to pick us up, or wait till morning'. 

Add to that the fact that the bus drivers would give you a free trip if you told them the route (the bus co often didn't bother), and I'm not sure how it could have got much worse but I'm betting they have still tried to make further cuts.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Apparently stagecoach are removing a lot of their "unprofitable" buses, affecting people not just in rural areas but towns as well. On Look North they had some bloke who walks 1 and a half hours each way to and from work. This was Hartlepool, I think. How this helps get people to work, I don't know.



Then he was clearly, as the local vernacular has it, radged. One commodity my fellow Hartlepudlians have in abundance are semi-feral teenagers in lurid yet grubby sportswear who will sell you a poor quality mountain bike for the price of a modest amount of drugs.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2011)

Enjoying your society this week dog?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 16, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Enjoying your society this week dog?



No such thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't moan then lad.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 16, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Don't moan then lad.


Ack.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 16, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> When I lived on an 'unprofitable' bus route in Yorkshire not only did half the busses not turn up (meant to be one every two hours), but when they broke down the bus company wouldn't send a replacement even if it was the last bus till morning and some people had up to 50 miles to go. Once I hitched off the side of a country lane with a granny and some 14 year old kid, and another time the bus co told us to 'get our husbands to pick us up, or wait till morning'.
> 
> Add to that the fact that the bus drivers would give you a free trip if you told them the route (the bus co often didn't bother), and I'm not sure how it could have got much worse but I'm betting they have still tried to make further cuts.


ffs they need boycotting or something. I think that's what needs to happen in that area with Stagecoach.
Bus passengers get treated like utter shite and they don't even normally get their ten minute whinge in the press/ tv either.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 16, 2011)

Highest train prices in Europe. What a mess.


----------



## Boppity (Aug 16, 2011)

xes said:


> Start one then
> 
> I hear facebook is the place to organise it



A guy who I went to school with was arrested for starting a facebook group inciting riots in our area.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 16, 2011)

I seem to recall reading that the govt is committing to reducing subsidy to TOC's and fare must go up, can't have those shareholders being impeded (as Kabbes said earlier)


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2011)

Your trains are shit and you know it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2011)

indeed they are , more than once in the last month, my train journey has been delayed by over 2 hours on the way home...


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> ffs they need boycotting or something. I think that's what needs to happen in that area with Stagecoach.
> Bus passengers get treated like utter shite and they don't even normally get their ten minute whinge in the press/ tv either.


How can people boycott the only bus company that serves an area that big, it's not like there is an option to take another bus to within ten miles of some of the routes. I think it may well have been Stagecoach.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 16, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> How can people boycott the only bus company that serves an area that big, it's not like there is an option to take another bus to within ten miles of some of the routes. I think it may well have been Stagecoach.


Not very easily, it's true.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2011)

lolo said:


> Am really fucking angry at how this is allowed to go on every year with no benefits ever being seen by commuters (hands up who has spent a journey stood up in a freezing vesitbule for more than an hour at a time).
> 
> I want a riot about this please.



Lolo, I think you should be careful, your OP could be construed as 'inciting a riot'


----------



## shaman75 (Aug 16, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> its ridiculous, Im lucky that i get a tax free season ticket loan so I am all paid up til next June , but my yearly ticket was still nearly 3 grand and I dont even work in london. Im of half a mind to get my ticket refunded and buy an economical car and fuck the enviroment cos god knows how much its going to cost next year..



I bought a brand new 125cc motorbike for £2K late 2009.  Costs £15 a year to tax and did 90-100mpg.  Would easily get 160+ miles out of £10.

Brilliant for the city.  Slightly more dangerous than the train (although that used to slowly kill me through stress), but that really does depend on how you ride it/ observation skills/ experience etc...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.rmt-television.org.uk/
There seems to have been a good turnout for this mornings protest against the fare hike.


----------



## treelover (Aug 17, 2011)

sadly that package has only had 130 views, needs more networking, people of all kinds are livid about train prices....


----------



## cool herc (Aug 17, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Lolo, I think you should be careful, your OP could be construed as 'inciting a riot'



It is a bit of a risky time to post things like this!


----------



## free spirit (Aug 17, 2011)

cool herc said:


> It is a bit of a risky time to post things like this!


yeah, but tbf this ain't facebook, and urban would make a laughing stock of anyone who attempted to prosecute Rutita (or anyone other poster) for something so daft. Not that Rutita would really need much help on that score mind.

welcome to the naughty corner of the web


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 17, 2011)

cool herc said:


> It is a bit of a risky time to post things like this!


If you self-censor in response to the collective punishment inflicted by the mob rule in which the judiciary have decided to take part then fascism wins. Try not to think about it is my advice.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2011)

> We're {waiting to succeed} and going to convene outside Brixton
> Town Hall where we're going to be...
> Waiting to cut out the deadwood.
> Waiting to clean up the city.
> ...


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 18, 2011)

We don't riot enough in this country.  I'm surprised no one has organised a protest on fuel prices, the last one I recall was when the price of petrol went up to £1 a litre and now it's about £1.33.  We've gone soft.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing has changed then?  Spent ten years commuting from the medway towns to London. Train's were always being delayed or cancelled. The rolling stock consisted of filthy flea pits with rude staff. Not forgetting the infamous overpriced curled up stale British Rail sandwiches. Things have changed in that it is even more overpriced!!


----------



## Zabo (Aug 19, 2011)

It would be nice to see the public get angry and demonstrate but sadly, as you well know, not all use public transport and if the the great unwashed can lay supine while the energy companies fuck them over twice a year without a little bleat what chance is their of a demonstration against rail hikes?

Blame it all on the t.v. and the likes of EastEnders and the crap on Sky.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> ffs they need boycotting or something. I think that's what needs to happen in that area with Stagecoach.
> Bus passengers get treated like utter shite and they don't even normally get their ten minute whinge in the press/ tv either.


How would a boycott of a bus company work in practice if that company has a local monopoly? In many rural locations, there is only one bus company. Boycotting the bus company would mean having to take taxis everywhere.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 21, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> How would a boycott of a bus company work in practice if that company has a local monopoly? In many rural locations, there is only one bus company. Boycotting the bus company would mean having to take taxis everywhere.


I don't know, but they have done it before in other parts of the world.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 21, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> How would a boycott of a bus company work in practice if that company has a local monopoly? In many rural locations, there is only one bus company. Boycotting the bus company would mean having to take taxis everywhere.


fare strike?


----------



## BetterTransport (Nov 3, 2011)

We set up a campaign called Fair Fares Now to call for simpler, cheaper and fairer rail tickets. We'll be presenting a petition to Downing St on Monday (7th Nov) which calls on the Government to scrap the planned 8% rail fare rise as a matter of urgency. There's still time to add your signature to the 10,000 we've collected so far. You sign the petition at http://bettertransport.org.uk/fairfares/


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2011)

I have signed it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2011)

done


----------



## spirals (Nov 3, 2011)

signed


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 3, 2011)

done


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 3, 2011)

Done


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 3, 2011)

done


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...v6XoSvXEORVc4-aYA&sig2=mOt7mYn6K64ex1MAEOMcfA


----------



## Buckaroo (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...v6XoSvXEORVc4-aYA&sig2=mOt7mYn6K64ex1MAEOMcfA



*10. But don't abuse the system.*

The safeguards provided in the law and the regulations are intended for people who want to pay the proper fare but occasionally fall foul of inadequate facilities. If you constantly board trains without buying a ticket, or if you lie to train company staff, this could be construed as intent to avoid payment and the chances of criminal prosecution will rise.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

Im not suggesting that people who access to photocopying equipment copy hundreds of these & stick them im those metro bins but I wouldn't stand in ur way
 More importantly next rail strike that comes up a bunch of us could go down to the picket line & hand these out thus creating some solidarity between striking rail workers & commuters. It would probably require some liason with the relevant unions and I have no doubt there will be another rail strike in the near future. I have participated in many a political action but never oganised one. I could do with any help from experienced board members. If you think this is worthwhile & can offer advice or assistance, please contact me thru u75. This may go a little way to subverting the media's usual commuters 
V strikers stance.
Slogan :'the worst these strikers are going to do is make you 30 minutes late for a job you hate'


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 6, 2016)

I was carless for years and even before that i tried to leave the car at home and take the train. But I succombed and bought a car last year for a grand and even with the tax and insurance etc I'm saving a bundle. It means I don;t really ahve to think that much before travelling anywhere i want within reason, wheras previously it was dependent on rail fares and whether a train was actually goint hat way and how long it would take. 

Me and the bf had to go Plymouth many times this year as my mum was ill, eventually dying. without the car it would have been best part of £150 each time. With the car it was about £45 overall. 

And it takes 5 hours to get there by train plus an extra hour getting into London by SE Rail if its running plus taxi at the other end! We drove there in 4 hours! 

The train system in Kent is not fit for purpose. Places I can drive to in half an hour can take 3 or 4 hours by train. That can't be right.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah mass boarding of trains without payment of any fare is much more militant! We just have to make sure they know we will return the favour by attending their picket lines on the next strike. Or best of all do it as an act of solidarity during a strike! Is your job really so exciting you cant miss it for a day?Hopefully it would bring the whole rail network to a hault. Cynics may comment the difference would be hard to notice!
The main point would be tho that the grinding hault would be outside the rail network operators choosing instead of because they allowed it


----------



## BigTom (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> Im not suggesting that people who access to photocopying equipment copy hundreds of these & stick them im those metro bins but I wouldn't stand in ur way
> More importantly next rail strike that comes up a bunch of us could go down to the picket line & hand these out thus creating some solidarity between striking rail workers & commuters. It would probably require some liason with the relevant unions and I have no doubt there will be another rail strike in the near future. I have participated in many a political action but never oganised one. I could do with any help from experienced board members. If you think this is worthwhile & can offer advice or assistance, please contact me thru u75. This may go a little way to subverting the media's usual commuters
> V strikers stance.
> Slogan :'the worst these strikers are going to do is make you 30 minutes late for a job you hate'



That's a terrible slogan:
* you are blaming the guards/drivers for the fucked up state of the SE rail system and the delays/cancellations commuters face
* you are ignoring the safety reasons for the strike (not sure the jobs/conditions means much to commuters)
* being 30 minutes late can get you sacked, especially if it is happening a lot. You might get made to make up the time later in the day.
* being 30 minutes late on the way home means 30 minutes less with family etc. It's not just about being late for work.
* people might hate their job, but they also hate waiting at rail stations, being stuck on overcrowded trains etc. I bet lots of people who hate their job would rather be at their job than stuck in those situations.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> *10. But don't abuse the system.*
> 
> The safeguards provided in the law and the regulations are intended for people who want to pay the proper fare but occasionally fall foul of inadequate facilities. If you constantly board trains without buying a ticket, or if you lie to train company staff, this could be construed as intent to avoid payment and the chances of criminal prosecution will rise.


There was a short time ago after a few jars of the sauce when i decided to chance it on the oyster stopping at station that connects to a national rail line. Im straight up with the geezer i say 'look I haven't paid my ticket, Im not going to pay it just let it go.' He calls his colleague over, things start to get a bit heated & 2 members of B.T.P. are summoned for some reason there's a lot of shouting while I 'politely' explain to these officers that this is civil matter and nothing to do with them. This irks them somewhat & police back up is called, theres already 4 of them around me, theres more shouting & possibly some swearing when my train arrives at the next platform. I calmly say 'excuse me I think thats my train,' turn & get on it. No one even so much as tries to stop me and in the argie bargie theyve forgotten to ask my name & address & away I go!
This is payback for when i got penalty fared owing to bad facilities. While we're on the subject ticket inspectors have no legal right to touch you or block your progress, same as ALL security guards they can only defend themselves if you attack them ONLY the old bill can overstep these boundaries.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

BigTom said:


> That's a terrible slogan:
> * you are blaming the guards/drivers for the fucked up state of the SE rail system and the delays/cancellations commuters face
> * you are ignoring the safety reasons for the strike (not sure the jobs/conditions means much to commuters)
> * being 30 minutes late can get you sacked, especially if it is happening a lot. You might get made to make up the time later in the day.
> ...


A lot of of your assertions may be correct but I certainly do not blame guards/drivers for the state of the system. I blame a lack investment in the infrastructure for which shortage of money CANNOT be blamed. I blame shareholders, boardmembers & C.E.O.s of the rail companies.
Why would I support striking rail workers on one hand & then blame them on other? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> There was a short time ago after a few jars of the sauce when i decided to chance it on the oyster stopping at station that connects to a national rail line. Im straight up with the geezer i say 'look I haven't paid my ticket, Im not going to pay it just let it go.' He calls his colleague over, things start to get a bit heated & 2 members of B.T.P. are summoned for some reason there's a lot of shouting while I 'politely' explain to these officers that this is civil matter and nothing to do with them.


only it's not: there is often a prosecuting choice between theft act 1978, forgery and counterfeiting act 1981. other relevant legislation includes fraud act 2006, regulation of railways act 1899, railway clauses consolidation act 1845.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> A lot of of your assertions may be correct but I certainly do not blame guards/drivers for the state of the system. I blame a lack investment in the infrastructure for which shortage of money CANNOT be blamed.
> Why would I support striking rail workers on one hand & then blame the other? That doesn't make sense.



But your slogan says the striking workers will make you late for work. I didn't mean that you blame them, I didn't think that for a second, but I think the slogan does. It doesn't mention investment or infrastructure or anything else - just the striking workers (who iirc are guards & drivers) making you late for work.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

Apols bad slogan. It was a poor attempt to inject some poor situationisty criticism of the shitness of most work.
 It just pisses me off when you see commuters on the news going ' Oh these strikes are terrible, I was 25 minutes late for work.' When you can tell by the look on their faces they fucking hate their job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> Apols bad slogan. It was a poor attempt to inject some poor situationisty criticism of the shitness of most work.
> It just pisses me off when you see commuters on the news going ' Oh these strikes are terrible, I was 25 minutes late for work.' When you can tell by the look on their faces they fucking hate their job.


yeh. i am not so sure you can tell that by looking at them when a lot of the information you base your opinions on is mistaken - see for example your assertion that fare dodging is a civil matter, when it clearly isn't.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

I was sure it was just a civil matter. Fuck me you don't half know a lot, you don't secretly run google do you?!
(I am right about them not being allowed to touch you or impede your progress tho aren't I?)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> I was sure it was just a civil matter. Fuck me you don't half know a lot, you don't secretly run google do you?!
> (I am right about them not being allowed to touch you or impede your progress tho aren't I?)


i'll let you find that out for yourself. don't want to extract all the fun from your life.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

Shit next strike's tomorrow. Too short notice to organise anything


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> Shit next strike's tomorrow. Too short notice to organise anything


a piss up. you could organise a piss up. in a pub. or dare i say a brewery. with the proliferation of microbreweries in recent years that should be reasonably easy.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 6, 2016)

You're an absolute cunt! But for some reason I just cannot work out I like you


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> You're an absolute cunt! But for some reason I just cannot work out I like you


you say that now.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 7, 2016)

free spirit said:


> fare strike?


Yes, or a day of action in which hundreds or more of us simply get onto trains without paying. We target particular stations and services. There are many stations outside London, Manchester and other cities that have no ticket barriers. Perhaps a ride from one of those into a terminus?


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 7, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> You're an absolute cunt! But for some reason I just cannot work out I like you


You are Dick Emery.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 7, 2016)

A sit in on trains or railway stations.

All this crap about cutting staff to 1 per train, how many passengers do they cram in, its barely safe with 2 staff, fuck their dodgy profit led plans.

Most workers want to do a good job for their wages not a lowest possible quality for maximum profit thing.


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 7, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> You are Dick Emery.


I was also thinking of say to Pickman's 'swallowed an encyclopedia' rather than 'run google' but was fearful some of our younger viewers may not know what the fuck I was on about
Oooh I am awful...


----------



## Xenonxenon (Sep 7, 2016)

Tell us about the "inward looking insular" muslims again Grandad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2016)

Xenonxenon said:


> Tell us about the "inward looking insular" muslims again Grandad.


Not tonight junior


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 7, 2016)

BREAK THE BARRIERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 7, 2016)

Xenonxenon said:


> Tell us about the "inward looking insular" muslims again Grandad.


2 negative responses to 2 of my posts in 2 minutes. You are showing a very peculiar interest in me young man.
At your age? Really?!


----------



## Xenonxenon (Sep 7, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> 2 negative responses to 2 of my posts in 2 minutes. You are showing a very peculiar interest in me young man.
> At your age? Really?!


Tell us about the muslims again fash boy


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 8, 2016)

Xenonxenon said:


> Tell us about the muslims again fash boy


Calling me a fascist is completely politically illiterate.
I bet u think calling EDL supporters 'chav scrotes' & ' D.S.S. Spongers' is all above board as well.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

RedSkin said:


> Calling me a fascist is completely politically illiterate.
> I bet u think calling EDL supporters 'chav scrotes' & ' D.S.S. Spongers' is all above board as well.



I give this one another fortnight. Who's running the book these days? I've got a fiver here for the pot.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 8, 2016)

LOL we dont even riot for the NHS :')


----------



## RedSkin (Sep 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I give this one another fortnight. Who's running the book these days? I've got a fiver here for the pot.


Or, or it could it be a really clever scheme to draw me out. He/she believes me to be undercover fash merely pretending to be an anarcho-communist on these boards. Im not even going to comment I'll leave it up to you decide whether this individual has the intelligence to think of something like that.


----------

